# New project "pony" haha



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

She sure is a big gorgeous girl. I can't wait to see the kid!!!! Be sure to post pictures of the foal! I bet she'll be a big foal!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooooooo! im excited to see what the baby looks like. Probably gunna be pretty big, seeing as how QH can be a good 16HH. Shes beautiful!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

What a beautiful girl she is  I cannot wait to see the baby as well.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh is she a stunner! Good for you, for taking this girl in. You're going to end up with a REALLY neat cross and I'm sure a beautiful foal. Keep us posted!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

wow! she's huge! What about Tink for a new name? Or Madre? lol. I LOVE the markings of the paint in the background. Absolutley gorgeous.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Lonestar22 said:


> wow! she's huge! I LOVE the markings of the paint in the background. Absolutley gorgeous.


I know she's big, I bet the foal is gonna be huge. I am so excited to see what she has. I hope I am home for it and can see it as a newborn. 

I will say thank you on behalf of my friend, that filly belongs to him and I am training her for him. She is quite the little s**t. Bessie popped her a good one in the ribs with both hind feet the other day. The little turd deserved it for trying to boss someone who weighs more than 2 times what she does.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

What a cutie! So excited to see pics of the foal when she has it! I love belgians. =]


----------



## PalominoStarsky (Dec 18, 2008)

Why in the world would somebody want to send her to the sale barn?? She is gorgeous and I can't wait to see pictures of the baby.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Not many people around here want draft horses and most of those that do have no knowledge of training or caring for them. Even most professional trainers in my area won't touch a draft because they are not "cowhorses".  The owner wanted rid of her and the sale was his only other option. Fortunately my Dad feels the same way as you and I and said don't send her to the sale, I'll take her. Ever since Johns mate died in November, we have been thinking about finding him a mate for driving and it will be unusual to have a Belgian x Percheron team. She is about as tall as the mule in this picture.










I think these two will make a good match. She is broader but he is taller. LOL.


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

She is a keeper. 
I absolutely adore that black stallion in the last picture. They'd be a GREAT match. He's beautiful.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

wow can't wait to the foal shes a darl so cute


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

She a very pretty mare! I think she looks like a Maddie, but I'm no good at names, lol


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

love her! I like Belle.. Belle the Belgien.. hehe.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

i love the black. he's so friggin gorgeous. i love drafts. even though i never had one. lol. i will one day though.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

That's a big "pony" you have, there! She's adorable! Can't wait to see that baby!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

aww poor big sweetie!! thank goodness you guys were around to take her on, i know she'll be amazing when you're done with her!!


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_What a cutie. When's she due? Do you know what breed the father was?_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No idea when she is due. Dad says sometime within the next couple of weeks (said that about a week ago)  Daddy is a cutting bred sorrel QH.


----------

